# Blade vs Cable



## whchunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Which do you feel gripes all trees better and which do you feel is safer. I've heard some complain about cable slip/roll. I would think a cable has more points of potential failure as well. If you haven't owned both and have hunted from both for several years I would prefer you don't respond. In other words if you only own one or the other and have never hunted from the other or only used your buddies I don't feel you can provide a good response. No "I heard this either".................. thanks


----------



## deadend (Dec 26, 2011)

There's a reason most all stands these days use cables.  I'd never go back to a blade style climber.  Far more secure and quiet with a cable.  Cables also accommodate trees that are oddly shaped due to their flexibility.


----------



## whchunter (Dec 27, 2011)

*Secure*



deadend said:


> There's a reason most all stands these days use cables.  I'd never go back to a blade style climber.  Far more secure and quiet with a cable.  Cables also accommodate trees that are oddly shaped due to their flexibility.



How are they more secure? Blades usually cut into the tree and I would think the cable would have more points of failure.


----------



## deadend (Dec 27, 2011)

Cables make more contact. What failure points are there on an unfrayed cable rated at several thousand pounds of tensile?  The "Baker Slide" was termed from reality.  I've never had that with such regularity using Ol' Man, Summit, and API stands.  Those old top blades might cut into pine or poplar bark to a limited degree but wouldn't make a mark on red/white oak and hickory.  Beech? Forget it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

Cables or chain for me. Blades are heavier, don't collapse as easily as both sides have to be on the same peg hole and blades limit the size of tree you go up. 

Never had a slip on my old summit shooter 2 boss or my newer summit open shot,  but I prefer the new summit cables 10-1 for ease of set up and take down.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 27, 2011)

To me the blades just didn't have the flexibility of chains and the still slipped on certain trees and especially when cold or icey..... Remeber when tapered blocks were recommended for blade stands ??  What a nightmare...They don't have the range/flexability you can get from chains .......I prefer chains over cables because they have more adjustment capability and handle more weight capacity....


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 27, 2011)

*I use both*

But prefer cables. Blades only grip the tree on two points. As far as cables failing, blades can too. Especially the nuts and bolts. Plus you don't have to worry about them getting lost.

Cables= quieter faster setup...can order replacements... don't have to worry about losing wing nuts...


----------



## whchunter (Jan 2, 2012)

*Mine*



deadend said:


> Cables make more contact. What failure points are there on an unfrayed cable rated at several thousand pounds of tensile?  The "Baker Slide" was termed from reality.  I've never had that with such regularity using Ol' Man, Summit, and API stands.  Those old top blades might cut into pine or poplar bark to a limited degree but wouldn't make a mark on red/white oak and hickory.  Beech? Forget it!



My Tom Cat and Buck Shot have teeth that bite into any tree. After using my Buck Shot on any hardwood it looks like a tiger has attacted it.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 17, 2012)

Have both, and have used both for years.  I prefer the cable.  Primary stand now is the Sumit Viper.


----------

